# Mid-season Trades Thread



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Mid-season Trades Thread?*

Well I thought I would create a thread for our trade rumors, potential trades, trade ideas, and trades around the league.

Some right now....
Reggie Evans to Minnesota, trade exception to Denver

Idea for some of our stuff

Wolves Trade:
Troy Hudson
Marko Jaric
Eddie Griffin

Memphis Trades:
Mike Miller
Brian Cardinal

McCants makes his way back....

PG-James/Foye/Wright
SG-Miller/McCants/Foye
SF-Hassell/Davis/Miller
PF-Garnett/Smith/Cardinal/Reed/Madsen
C-Blount/Evans/Madsen

You get the picture... We would have an awsome 2nd string line of guys.. I mean, I prefer Davis off the bench but Miller brings in a much needed shooter and so does McCants. Doubt that the Memphis Deal would go through though...But for everyone who has been here long enough, you know this is my favorite part.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

i think we have to make a big splash. assuming their teams are bad, make a run for iverson or piece.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



Mateo said:


> i think we have to make a big splash. assuming their teams are bad, make a run for iverson or piece.


Uuh, KG and AI in same team, sweet... But that would mean getting rid of the young players, and then when KG and AI retire, what would Minnesota have? Because let's face it, we r not getting AI with Jaric, Hudson and Griffin for example. I wouldn't mind at all, if something like this would happen: James, Jaric, Griffin -> AI. But i don't think Sixers would accept this kind of deal


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

I think it will be interesting to see if Zach Randolph gets traded. The guy is playing better than anyone in the league right now, and if it continues he'll have an extremely high trade value. He's had some problems off the court, and with my beloved Trailblazers going through a make over of sorts they could try to move him. 

As opposing fans what do you think a guy averaging close to 30 and 10 that plays average at best defense and makes a ton of money for many more years would get in a trade.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



The Merlin said:


> Uuh, KG and AI in same team, sweet... But that would mean getting rid of the young players, and then when KG and AI retire, what would Minnesota have? Because let's face it, we r not getting AI with Jaric, Hudson and Griffin for example. I wouldn't mind at all, if something like this would happen: James, Jaric, Griffin -> AI. But i don't think Sixers would accept this kind of deal


Who cares about what happens when KG retires. I'd like to win _now_. What would happen if KG did retire and we didn't make the move? Our team is going to be horrible when he leaves unless McHale gets lucky in th draft one more time (like he did with KG).

One guy I've been thinking about that I think we could possibly get is Rashard Lewis, because he wants a new contract and Seattle's ownership is cheap.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

i agree with that we need to be aiming high in a trade, try and get another big time player here.
KG has had faith in the organization and i think it should be trying to win while hes here, we need a pierce, iverson, Jrich type player, its just a matter of what one of those teams would be willing to accept from us.
possible candidates is the easy part, trying to find a trade that would work and the other team would accept is the hard part.

i like the top trade, but i dont think miller is enough to push this team into contention.
something big is gonna happen in minny round the trade deadline i think... no idea what it will be, but should be interesting


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

man i really want either pryzbilla or magloire.. they have so many big guys on that blazers squad.

also i read that Melvin ely is unhappy cause he just signed a one year contract and he is getting little playing time... 

i like ely. 

i understand we need a big scorer... but i think we also need another big guy that rebounds... 
i think we should trade ricky davis for whoever the big scorer may be.. if the scorer is iverson.. i'd be willing to give up ricky and mike james. 

KG and AI means winning right now. therefore if they wanted our 'future'.. like randy foye.. go for it. ricky and foye and jaric...


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



Mateo said:


> Who cares about what happens when KG retires. I'd like to win _now_. What would happen if KG did retire and we didn't make the move? Our team is going to be horrible when he leaves unless McHale gets lucky in th draft one more time (like he did with KG).
> 
> One guy I've been thinking about that I think we could possibly get is Rashard Lewis, because he wants a new contract and Seattle's ownership is cheap.


Yeah well, good point. But how on earth they will get an all-star, into the team with KG? 2 players doesn't make a team. I'm not saying that we wouldn't have nothing good left, but we certainly would lose atleast 3 good players. Though it would be nice to see what would happen if something like this would happen: AI -> James, Foye, Davis.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

We don't need another scorrer.
Were not losing games cause we don't have Offensive tools.
James,KG,Davis,Blount. is all the Offense we NEED on the starting five in order to WIN games.
and don't tell me we don't have Offense on the bench in Foye,hudson,griffin,Smith and McCants(when healty again hopefully).
It's not that we don't have the Deffensive tools that we need either. Im telling you all-we do.
We do have deffensive skills on this team and we CAN become an EXCELLENT deffensive TEAM.

In my mind,and one Wolves vateran even sharpened this opinion of mine just yesterday-The problem is Casey.
Sorry to say,i believed in him,i wanted to give him a chance and always said to myself and thought he's got what it takes to get this team back into shape,into the winning ways. I don't believe in him any more.

Casey just doesn't manage this bunch of players well at all and i wish to heaven that a Ric Adelman will come on over soon.
Casey doesn't cut it and honestly i don't know why it is but it's a fact. He seems clueless and lost,i'm seek and tired of the "Experiments" he's doing with the Roster-Such that i completly don't understand-a la benching EG...a la not playing Foye from the start.... etc.

Moving players is not what we so desperately need - If anything,Move the Coach.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

Our rebounding ability as a team is crap. So find a good big man who CAN rebound, 'nuff said.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



Juxtaposed said:


> Our rebounding ability as a team is crap. So find a good big man who CAN rebound, 'nuff said.


We've got one. He's also a great blocker but he's not getting any PT.

Look,i know we could really improve if we would of had a Magloire or such but i don't think that that's why were lacking so hard,in any cretiria.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



the main event said:


> We've got one. He's also a great blocker but he's not getting any PT.
> 
> Look,i know we could really improve if we would of had a Magloire or such but i don't think that that's why were lacking so hard,in any cretiria.


I probably overlooked this one, but I am saying about it as a teamwork.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



Juxtaposed said:


> I probably overlooked this one, but I am saying about it as a teamwork.


That's exactly why i'm saying it's not about the players but it's about the game-plan.don't you feel the same? that with a better guiding,better coaching, those issues would have been taken care of?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

I see nobody really boxing out the opponents, so I think they lack effort to make rebounds or so.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

we despirately need to get rid of casey, i had no idea he was this bad.
move the coach, get a set rotation and see who really is performing for this team... then look at trades


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

Rick Adelman?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



Juxtaposed said:


> Our rebounding ability as a team is crap. So find a good big man who CAN rebound, 'nuff said.


How about Paul Pierce, grabbing 11 boards a game and would be a great scorer for us. That's who we need. Maybe we could pony off a couple of picks and Foye or McCants. I think we'd be safe, because they wouldn't want our veterans anyways. So we'd still have all of our solid players on the team.

James/Davis/Pierce/Garnett/Blount = good team.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

yea this team is going to be mediocre at best with what's going on right now. 

I'd consider us lucky if we can win 50. 

I'm pretty sure KG is gone next season.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*



abwowang said:


> yea this team is going to be mediocre at best with what's going on right now.
> 
> I'd consider us lucky if we can win 50.
> 
> I'm pretty sure KG is gone next season.


This is a 35 win team...40 at best. Give Casey Coach of the Year if they win 50.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

I think they probably will get 38 games.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

we need to get over 40 this season, anything less and this team just needs to start from scratch.. if you drop off that far from a team that isnt that far removed from the WCF there is something seriously wrong.
Iverson and Pierces names are floating around but thats nothing unusual, i think thats what we need to be aiming at.. another star, a wing player who can be equally productive as KG is night in night out... our trade bait is like fishing with **** though


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

we need to win 40... we set out to win 40.. 
minnesota is supposed to be a playoff team this year... 

i think something HUGE needs to be done. either KG leaves or we get a superstar on our team.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

Webber wants out of Philly.
I believe we can get him for EG+Jaric/Hudson.
He can really help KG rest and show leadership and experience in the PF position when KG is out or next to him on the starting five.

what do you think?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

If Hudson keeps playing so well, he'd be a good trade bait (hopefully). We'll land us another good big man.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

eh i dont want webber. but he is help.... so yea. 
i really dont want webber... 

I really want randy foye to play more... last game he took it hard baseline and just dunked it hard and got an and 1. He's a vicious player and has crazy potential. I think with the right lineup in, we can win. It's up to Casey.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

I'm not so big on Webber, either.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

food for thought: as well as webber, with tmacs recent announcement the rockets may well look to trade him if they dont think they are in championship contention.
bring him to the wolves for the 2-3 remaining years he has and let him make a run with KG.
again, unlikely but ah well.
i actually wouldnt mind webber here playing the 5 next to KG, better than any other big we have at the moment


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

At this point, the Wolvesneed to make a decision quick. We either need to start building for a championship or the future... It is that simple. Building to be mediocre does nothing but screw us for the immediate future or the distant future. Some moves of the distant future would be trading guys like Garnett and davis. Keeping coach Casey would also be a move towards the future, simply because he is one of the best at developing young players. 
Otherwise, a guy like Rich Adelman would not be a bad idea. Also PJ Corlisimo would not be either. Getting rid of Hudson and Jaric and bringing in a guy like Reggie Evans woud be best too.

McHale just really needs to make a decision soon. Or Casey needs to make some rotation switches. Soon.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Mid-season Trades Thread?*

No Webber please... Anyone but Webber.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

*Would Minnesota do this? (KG trade)*

If Ratner would pay up, I'd do this:

Jefferson
Krstic
Collins
McInnis

for

Garnett

It works on the RealGM Trade Checker:

http://www2.realgm.com/src_tradechecker/3/ The Trade ID for this scenario is 3428474.

Our lineup come playoff time:

PG Kidd/Williams
SG Carter/House
SF Wright/Nachbar/Adams
PF Boone/Moore
C Garnett/Robinson

Minnesota:

PG James/Jaric
SG Davis/Foye
SF Jefferson/Hassell
PF Blount/ C Smith
C Krstic/Collins


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Would Minnesota do this? (KG trade)*

Of course not.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Probably not....If anyone would be able to make a trade, I think it would be with the Lakers or the Bulls..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What would the Lakers have? Obviously they aren't gonna trade Kobe, so it would start with Odom. He has a big contract, and it's just as long as Garnett's. Then what else? Bynum? Meh. Kwame? Yuck. Picks? Yuck. There's probably a dozen teams that would offer more than LA.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im not sure why its the lakers that continually have the KG trade rumours.
itd have to be odom, bynum, farmar and picks... but for me personally that wouldnt even make me think twice about saying yes to a garnett trade.
the bulls are probably the best suitor... or maybe the knicks with their young players too


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

knicks and bulls have the most to offer. 

bulls would give up gordon, thomas, deng, and a first round pick. 
lakers could make it happen.. but i doubt minny wants to send KG to a neighbor...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> knicks and bulls have the most to offer.
> 
> bulls would give up gordon, thomas, deng, and a first round pick.
> lakers could make it happen.. but i doubt minny wants to send KG to a neighbor...


if the knicks struggled and that pick ended up being number 1 we'd end up with:
foye
gordon
deng
thomas
oden


thats a pretty fast way to rebuild a team... i still dont want Kg going anywhere, but with the way the team is travelling its becoming more and more likely


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Either a backcourt of Foye and Gordon would be amazingly awsome or amazingly terrible. Chances of getting the number one is slim, but I would not be dissapointed if we got Noah, Horford, or Julian Wright. I am a huge fan of Deng, so I would prefer a trade with the Bulls. 

I do believe that a trade with the Lakers would be good. Odom can be a great player for us. Bynum is a great center for the future. Throw in Farmar and a 1st rounder, call it a deal. I like that more than a deal for Deng, Gordon and such. I would prefer a good potential big man instead. We draft Al Horford and Rudy Fernandez in the following draft...

Instead of letting KG run in a couple of years, we do the deal with the Lakers, trade Huddy and Jaric for Mike Miller, and lets just say in a year Mike James and Ricky Davis for Steve Francis and David Lee.

PG-Francis/Farmar/Wright
SG-Foye/McCants/Fernandez
SF-Odom/Miller/Hassell
PF-Horford/Smith/Lee
C-Bynum/Blount/Free Agent

That could be what happens in the year AFTER KG opts out... Now we could do something close to that team.... Or hve the same team we have now...without kg.

Now the Miller and Francis deals are pushing it...So lets switch it and say we buyout Huddy's contract by then because his ankles and knees will probably be amputated by then.

PG-Foye/James/Farmar/Wright(prolly cut by then)
SG-McCants/Hassell/Fernandez
SF-Odom/Davis/Jaric
PF-Horford/Smith/2008 Pick or FA
C-Bynum/Blount/08 Pick or FA

I think it works out. Better than getting screwed by KG in a few years... Trade him now...He is 30-31.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

or we could go the other way.. get KG some help:

1. jason richardson is seeing his role diminish with the warriors... davis, ellis and pietrius are getting a lot of minutes and j rich has gone down to 14ppg... he may come cheap and i preffer him as a second option than ricky.

2. the celtics have been struggling... they may finally decide its time to rebuild without pierce... foye+ a package for PP.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Richardson+Dunleavy+2nd round pick for KG


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> or we could go the other way.. get KG some help:
> 
> 1. jason richardson is seeing his role diminish with the warriors... davis, ellis and pietrius are getting a lot of minutes and j rich has gone down to 14ppg... he may come cheap and i preffer him as a second option than ricky.
> 
> 2. the celtics have been struggling... they may finally decide its time to rebuild without pierce... foye+ a package for PP.


JRich has been playing hurt, has he not? He's definitely not a 14ppg player when he's healthy...especially in that system.

Getting Pierce has been my dream scenario for years now. But if that doesn't happen I would actually like to see KG in LA. Just to see how he and Kobe would play off each other. I swear with a shooter/slasher/finisher like that KG would average a triple double.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> Richardson+Dunleavy+2nd round pick for KG


1st rounder.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> 1st rounder.


I would want Biedrins, Pietrus and Diogu... No way for a first rounder dunleavy and Rich.... No way.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

The King of the World said:


> JRich has been playing hurt, has he not? He's definitely not a 14ppg player when he's healthy...especially in that system.
> 
> Getting Pierce has been my dream scenario for years now. But if that doesn't happen I would actually like to see KG in LA. Just to see how he and Kobe would play off each other. I swear with a shooter/slasher/finisher like that KG would average a triple double.


I would like KG going to Chicago more, it has been discussed a lot that they don't have that inside scoring power in their team, and who would suit better than KG?
KG -> Nocioni, Gordon, Thomas, 1st rounder.

Chicogo's starting lineup would look like this:
Hinrich
Duhon
Deng
KG
Big Ben

That would be very dangerous, and what would Wolves have then:
Gordon/Foye/Jaric
James/Hassell
Davis/Griffin
Nocioni/Thomas/Smith
Blount

I would love to see KG in Chicago, if a trade happens.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I would much rather getting Deng in the KG trade than Nocioni.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It'll never happen but I like the possibilities of Deng, a 1st rounder, or some of the Warriors young talent with J Rich. What am I saying KG isn't going anywhere ever!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

If the ticket is dealt I want a top 2 pick in the draft. Oden or Durant would make the deal worth it IMO.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> It'll never happen but I like the possibilities of Deng, a 1st rounder, or some of the Warriors young talent with J Rich. What am I saying KG isn't going anywhere ever!


I think we got a winner here. :worthy: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------

